
Do I need to incorporate if I plan to sell audio book on my website? - becka

======
kingnothing
It would be a good idea as incorporation will shield you from being personally
responsible should something go wrong and someone sues.

With as cheap as it is to form a company on your own, there's no reason not
to.

